# iMovie to PC movie formats?



## rastermon (Aug 2, 2004)

The iMovie project I'm working on has imported Dv, 3D rendered QT and audio.
I need to get my 640 x 480 animation to a PC...

covering my bases, I exported as 
Full qual DV, 
Quicktime with MPEG4 codec (does that make it an mpeg movie?)
Cinepak with Mpeg4 codec for audio

When I try to play it on a PC,

the DV and Mpeg4 versions are not able to open in Qt Player or Windows Media Player
 
The cinepak version plays with audio in the Qt player, but no audio after importing to a presentation Queueing program (MediaShout)
What format can i save (export) to play well on a PC?

Thanks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 3, 2004)

why not good old avi? Should waste a lot of space, but this is for the worst case scenario. However, do you also have the divx package installed? They are mostly supported by windows as well.


----------



## rastermon (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tip...
 I also had to DL the DivX codec for the PC - then all worked fine. Compressed very well - from 360MB as DV to 14 meg AVI

Rastermon


----------

